# MUA (Makeup Academy) Superdrugs £1 range!



## LisaOrestea (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry my camera is pretty bad - but these products are amazing value considering how pigmented they are. Shades 1 and 2 actually go on smoother than MAC's frost and vanilla pigments!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 27, 2010)

Pressed Shadows


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

I love MUA, Lisa you're make-up collection and knowledge into make-up never fails to make me envious


----------

